# Has this been a slow fishing year or what?



## Spring Break '92 (Sep 15, 2009)

I cant help but take notice that this year has been exceptionally slow fishing. Have you all had the same experience, and why do you think it is like this?


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

I've had slower than usual days on the pier this year. Twice this year the bottom fishing was completely dead. I had a really good day at the VA Beach Pier, where I caught 40 spot and whithing. The good news is the flounder have been doing better this year.


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

This is my first year saltwater fishing so I can't if it's slower this year than past years. However, I would say it's been slower due to the terrible winter we had down here. From what I've heard it's one of the worst winters this area has had in a long time


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

For me I had a pretty good roundhead bite in early june including a citation but other than that almost the same for me as last year which I thought was slow, only a handful of blues, scattered spot here and there, no Spanish only a handful of sharks some days I couldn't even catch bait.....geo


----------



## surfqban (Apr 8, 2014)

yeah I'm with ya there geo, early June seemed like the season was gonna be promising then it just completely died off. I've had several days as well where bait was just non existent. One chopper blue in late June from Back Bay has been the highlight of the season, had a decent day at VB Pier 2 weekends ago but that was mostly medium sized spot and 2 Spades that became dinner. I've heard the same from different anglers from salt and fresh, so something is definitely going on whether it's weather or water related. I'm hoping August turns the season around, gonna try BB again this coming weekend hopefully for a Spanish. 

Tight Lines


----------



## saltwaterrunner (Sep 5, 2004)

Haven't seen many bait schools this year. Wonder if they are being picked off as fast as the menhaden.


----------



## surfqban (Apr 8, 2014)

I was at BB one Sunday and there were two commercial boats just off shore probably 3/4 mile from each other and they had a seine net stretched between them. From them to the beach the water was just picked clean, there was nothing getting past that net. They should be required to be a certain distance from shore and they were parked right off the beach where everyone fishes when there's miles more coast further south. The warden was standing with me on the beach just staring at the boats, he told me they've tried to pass laws to stop them from doing that but they've gotten nowhere so the wardens just feel helpless.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

It's been a little slow. So far this year I've fished Va Beach Pier, Ocean View, and Lynnhaven. Lynnhaven, as always, has been good for crab. I haven't caught many fish there recently. Va Beach Pier started out hot in June with the spot bite, but then slowed down. From what I understand they're catching some medium sized ones now. At Ocean View I caught a bunch of flounder, but they were all shy of the size limit.


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Lynnhaven has been slow for me the past few years. Plus they always bend the truth when it comes to reports. Hopefully this winter is mild.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

saltwaterrunner said:


> Haven't seen many bait schools this year. Wonder if they are being picked off as fast as the menhaden.


The menhaden definitely are having a bad year. Story *here*.
Interesting comments posted from some of the readers on the page.


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

As shore fishermen there should be a way where we can legitimately get assistance from DNR, USCG or whoever about the issues that we go through. There's always some boat too close to shore, some idiot in a boat draggin' rods from bridges and piers, if not cutting off lines...so on and so forth. You speak to a warden about it and they have this prostate exam/stupid wtf am I suppose to do look on their faces. A whole ocean...we should only see boats when they leave the freakin' port/marina and we should never see a commercial fishing vessel or have a net or traps within casting distance of the shore.


----------



## Canon (Jun 26, 2012)

Ive actually had a pretty good year. Redfish galore and flounder have rebounded from last year for sure


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Not slow at all for me. Looks to be an overall decent to good summer for puppy drum, flounder, and cobia.


----------



## cayrbee (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes, bad.


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

cayrbee said:


> Yes, bad.


Fyi,This thread is from last year


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

cayrbee said:


> Yes, bad.


Refresh your browser man...


----------

